# Team Edward or team Jacob?



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nuff said.

EDIT: how does one imbed a picture? So i don't have to link it like that^


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

What possessed you to make such a thread? D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 28, 2011)

At first I was like "No. D:"

Then I lol'd. :3


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

Grendel said:


> What possessed you to make such a thread? D:


did you even look at the link?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2011)

DAMN THIS THREAD TO---
oh..


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 28, 2011)

Team Blade. Fuck your sparkle creatures.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 28, 2011)

Team Lugosi, fuck Twilight.

You can't embed images here because Arshes Nei finds them annoying.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> did you even look at the link?



I did. It is still a bad thread on a topic that is pointless. The first wave where popularity crossed this book was when it was the "in thing" to be a rabid fan, then it became "cool" to despise the book. Both are overzealous and pointless. If you are a fan, do so not obsessively. And if you are not a fan what good does bitching about it bring?


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Team Lugosi, fuck Twilight.
> 
> You can't embed images here because Arshes Nei finds them annoying.



I've seen it done before? Is this recent?


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

Grendel said:


> I did. It is still a bad thread on a topic that is pointless. The first wave where popularity crossed this book was when it was the "in thing" to be a rabid fan, then it became "cool" to despise the book. Both are overzealous and pointless. If you are a fan, do so not obsessively. And if you are not a fan *what good does bitching about it bring*?


 
You apparently missed a majority of threads in FAF lol.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Team Lugosi, fuck Twilight.


 
Oh, fuck Lugosi.  Go Team Schreck.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 28, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> I've seen it done before? Is this recent?


 
Not recent, it's been like this for three (too many) years.  It depends on the subforum you go to.  They're disabled in Off Topic and Rants and Raves.


----------



## Larry (Mar 28, 2011)

Are we seriously talking about this?


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> You apparently missed a majority of threads in FAF lol.


 
I am sorry for my misjudgement? I do not post here on the Fur Affinity Forums often.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Team Lugosi, fuck Twilight.
> 
> You can't embed images here because Arshes Nei finds them annoying.


 
I love ol' Bela. He'd do so well in so many modern films, especially on the Sci-Fi channel.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Not recent, it's been like this for three (too many) years. It depends on the subforum you go to. They're disabled in Off Topic and Rants and Raves.


 
Ah, I see.



larry669 said:


> Are we seriously talking about this?


 
*sigh did you look at link?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm Team Shut-the-fuck-up-about-gay-sparkling-vampires-and-overheated-werewolves and Team LaPush-everyone-off-a-cliff. :3c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm Team Shut-the-fuck-up-about-gay-sparkling-vampires-and-overheated-werewolves and Team LaPush-everyone-off-a-cliff. :3c


 
TEAM LLAMA!


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm Team Shut-the-fuck-up-about-gay-sparkling-vampires-and-overheated-werewolves and Team LaPush-everyone-off-a-cliff. :3c


My goodness you are volatile.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 28, 2011)

Team Polidori!

/nerd


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Grendel said:


> My goodness you are volatile.


Now I'm not. :c Swearing is just SO FUN.


----------



## Ames (Mar 28, 2011)

TEAM XENU


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

Team Van Helsing


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Grendel said:


> My goodness you are volatile.


 Don't hate on Gaz. Gaz is awesome and you are a random asshat.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Don't hate on Gaz. Gaz is awesome and you are a random asshat.


Called awesome by TDA.

What do, FAF? :V


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Don't hate on Gaz. Gaz is awesome and you are a random asshat.


I can't help myself, I just have to say it... My goodness you are volatile. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Called awesome by TDA.
> 
> What do, FAF? :V


 weep


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Don't hate on Gaz. Gaz is awesome and you are a random asshat.



Where have I ever "hated on" Gaz? I am quite civil in my postings on these Fur Affinity Forums.

Top add to this, "hate" is such a terrible word when used in this context. "Hate" and "haters" need to be eliminated from usage and you should feel terrible for butchering English and using them.



Gaz said:


> Called awesome by TDA.
> 
> What do, FAF? :V



Cry.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> I can't help myself, I just have to say it... My goodness you are volatile. :V


 I know, I am a tad Manic.

And thanks guys I feel so loved.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> weep





Grendel said:


> Cry.


BRB, gonna go weep tears of blood. :V


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> BRB, gonna go weep tears of blood. :V


 
I could go get Ernest Hemmingway to write about it :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> I could go get Ernest Hemmingway to write about it :V


Good for you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> BRB, gonna go weep tears of blood. :V


 
Another horny toad? 

:V


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2011)

Team Blade

also, this thread is kinda pointless. :/


----------



## Ley (Mar 29, 2011)

Team Vulcan.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 29, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Team Blade
> 
> also, this thread is kinda pointless. :/


 
That is two for team blade.

Also team FAF ADVENTURE!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 29, 2011)

atfirstIwaslike.jpg


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow. A twilight thread. How totally not dirt old.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 29, 2011)

Team Belmont.


----------



## ~secret~ (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread in emoticons:

Reads title - :/
Reads post - :/
Posts comment - :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2011)

Team Diggory. Cedric Diggory


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't finished reading Twilight but I'll pick Jacob because he is a Wolf.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 30, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I haven't finished reading Twilight


 
don't


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 30, 2011)

Team Edward (James Olmos).


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2011)

What the pissing dicknipples did I just read?


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What the pissing dicknipples did I just read?


 
Don't worry.  I heard that's everyone's reaction to reading the Twilight series.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What the pissing dicknipples did I just read?


 
It is shitting dicknipples- geeze.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> It is shitting dicknipples- geeze.


 
It wasn't quite bad enough for that.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Mar 30, 2011)

Team ANYTHING but Twilight
They took awesomeness from vampires and werewolves can't say I think werewolves are awesome without a 14 year old saying Team Jacob T-T


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 31, 2011)

I think this thread is dumb, regardless of some may think of how (not) clever that shirt is.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> don't


 Why not? Is that shirt supposed to explain?


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 31, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Why not? Is that shirt supposed to explain?


 
it's a fucking terrible book

spend your time reading something good instead

the shirt is just funny


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> it's a fucking terrible book
> 
> spend your time reading something good instead
> 
> the shirt is just funny


Well I hate reading and books but it's the only one I ever liked so I'll just continue.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 31, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Well I hate reading and books but it's the only one I ever liked so I'll just continue.


 
if you like twilight you like reading, it just means you have godawful taste.  especially if it's "the only one [you] ever liked"


----------

